# Sevcon gen4 Motenergy ME1012 help



## nospin1234 (Aug 28, 2016)

I am putting together a go kart with this combo on a 72 volt 300 amp 
Continuous LifePo4 supply and I am in need of some help from someone who 
Has done this. The Sevcon 72/80 350 controller has a lot of features and I know
It needs some love to get it right. I searched but hardly any info came up.

Any help would be much appreciated 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

With just about any Sevcon, I'd contact the company you purchased it from for advice on parameters, how to wire, etc.


----------

